# AMA: I work as a career counselor.



## lizw47 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ask Me Anything. 
I help people write their resumes, curriculum vitaes, cover letters, put together applications to send into colleges and grad schools. I answer questions about college life and career paths, and provide mentoring to students. Got a question? Ask me anything


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Well cool!

Maybe you'll have some thoughts for me? I wrote here but it's getting personal so I hope you don't mind if I PM instead. 

As for the thread though - I'm interested in your mentoring - what kind of ages of kids do you work with and what sorts of activities do you do with them? Sounds fun.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Based on my results from a career test I did, what,would you recommend I study or which job I should look for?

Results:

As the Adventurer, you prefer to approach your work in an inspiration-driven, agile, and change-oriented manner. You enjoy being free to change course and shift gears as opportunities present themselves in your pursuit of a career trajectory that is not just an outlet for professional goals, but also about personal fulfillment as well. People who score high on the Adventurer role are usually versatile, with a love of reinventing themselves as they put themselves to mastering those fascinating and unfamiliar vistas which they have not engaged with before. They typically have a large interpersonal network which helps them facilitate their many movements and transitions from job to job, as well as making sure that there are always interesting leads to follow in their perennial quest for variety and their untiring pursuit of the new.

Your preferred strategy for succeeding in your career is to maintain an adaptable and change-oriented attitude towards work, so that you can strike quickly and easily when opportunity comes along. In coworkers, you respect amiability, as well as the ability to see openings and opportunities where others would not.

You prefer to work in informal and open-ended environments where you have the opportunity to interact with lots of different people on an "as it comes"-basis and where there are opportunities for job rotation so as to ensure a variety of different experiences.

The best way for your employer to reward you is to relax the formal constraints between employer and employee, showing you that they are not just your employer, but a friend to you as well. Special bonuses and rewards, tailored to your personality and fancies, are also likely to be a hit.

Your secondary role is the Diplomat
icon
As the Diplomat, you prefer to approach your work in an agreeable, optimistic, and sociable manner where you go the extra mile to ensure that everyone is thriving in the workplace. Though they need not be extroverted, people who score high on the Diplomat role are usually emotionally intelligent “people persons” who enjoy facilitating human connections in order to make everyone feel motivated, acknowledged, and part of the team. Though Diplomats would of course prefer to work in environments free of strife, they are usually also good at conflict mediation, using their empathy and tact to reconcile the feuding parties and to help them reach a mutual understanding.

Your preferred strategy for succeeding in your career is to maintain an enthusiastic and heartening attitude that will promote harmony in the workplace, thus bringing out the strengths of others so as to let everyone be the best they can be. In coworkers, you respect civility, team spirit, and the willingness to participate in personal and professional development alongside others.

You prefer to work in environments where human interactions and connections may easily come to the fore so as to create shared feelings of comradeship and enthusiasm among the team. Environments where there is time for in-depth listening or counselling sessions among the employees are also likely to sit well with you.

The best way for your employer to reward you is to recognize the value of your contributions towards a harmonious workplace, understanding that graceful maneuvers to make things flow smoothly are not always as uncomplicated as they may seem. Other good ways to reward you include out-of-office coaching and personal development sessions, or for your superior to encourage special counselor or confidante relations between the two of you.


----------



## DawnUnder (Aug 11, 2019)

What do I need to do to make 6 figures working lets say um 2 hours a week? What can I do to make that happen?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Do you use any kind of testing for people who are unsure about what kind of careers would be suitable for them?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> Do you use any kind of testing for people who are unsure about what kind of careers would be suitable for them?


ma'am this was close to a year ago


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Convex said:


> ma'am this was close to a year ago


reee i should start paying attention to time stamps


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Gossip Goat said:


> reee i should start paying attention to time stamps


Don't worry, I've seen far worse necrobumping. There are some threads I've seen back from 2011-2012 that were somehow found and dug up. I kind of make it a point to go around pointing out necrobumps now. Kind of fun, actually.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Who cut your hair?


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

how do you deal with people with limitations, such as needing a low stress job, part time, and flexible hours?


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

What would you say to someone who has average intelligence and is really low in conscientiousness?


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, OP has not answered. Can we report this post for spam?


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> Do you use any kind of testing for people who are unsure about what kind of careers would be suitable for them?


Holland code. You don't need the OP, they are a scam artist. :skeleton:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Conterphobia said:


> Holland code. You don't need the OP, they are a scam artist. :skeleton:


I believe I've done that in the past. Although I know myself best, I just don't trust myself. Hence the question. n_n


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Conterphobia said:


> What would you say to someone who has average intelligence and is really low in conscientiousness?


Hey, hey you INTP. Clean the cheesy puff crumbs out of your beard and put on some pants.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Not that guy said:


> Hey, hey you INTP. Clean the cheesy puff crumbs out of your beard and put on some pants.


:laughing:


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

If you had to employ one anthropomorphized animal (not a furry) as a bartender, one as a doctor, and one as a performance artist, which species would you choose for each and why?


----------



## CecilFitzgerald (May 6, 2020)

I haven't questions but it is a very interesting job and topic)


----------

